# PC Trim Router $60 + free ship



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 7310 5.6 Amp 3/4-Horsepower Laminate Trim Router: Home Improvement , better hurry on these only about 16 left, nice price on a decent trim router


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I noticed that you can purchase this along with the PC 690 LR FOR $159. Theres a rebate on the 690 here, http://p1.hostingprod.com/@tools-plus.com/rebates/D-W/dewalt-router-mir.pdf, that would make this an even better deal for the 2 routers at $139 shipped or simply buy the 690 + rebate for $79


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the nooners


----------

